# Racing in the St.Louis area !!!



## ostu (Jun 8, 2005)

im going to be in the St.Louis area labor day weekend and i would like to do some racing while im away from home. i race touring(indoor/outdoor) 1/12th scale indoor and some oval. if anyone knows of any tracks or racing that weekend, please reply here or email me at [email protected]. thanks,stuart


----------

